

A Starter Theme for WordPress by Automattic - benackles
http://underscores.me/

======
casca
TL;DR: underscores is a GPL Wordpress theme that makes a good base for
building your own Wordpress theme.

------
arkitaip
I've tried to use _s for a project and it was very bloated. This looks much
better although what the generator only does is to rename the theme.

Hopefully this becomes the official starter theme with a much more powerful
generator to support it.

~~~
kovshenin2
It's actually the exact same thing ;) the generator simply takes care of all
the search and replace you have to do to get started with _s, nothing more,
nothing less :)

------
program
I think that Toolbox (also from Automattic) is the best minimalist theme that
you can use for building a theme from scratch.

<http://wordpress.org/extend/themes/toolbox>

~~~
k7n
_s is actually a fork of Toolbox. Ref:
[https://github.com/Automattic/_s/commit/edfeccc2557e899cf0b8...](https://github.com/Automattic/_s/commit/edfeccc2557e899cf0b8297e9c5304725c862818)

------
CoryMathews
sigh... css reset, once again.

~~~
nachteilig
I'm not sure that being less popular than normalize is worth of a sigh. A
reset is still better than nothing.

~~~
CoryMathews
I completely disagree with that. I will take a standard empty css file over a
reset any day. Resets will end up adding so much more work.

